# September 2019 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in September 2019.

Good luck 

Sharry xx


----------



## Carkey83 (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi,

FET done on 22.08.2019, so testing day is 05.09.19.

This is my 4th cycle of IVF but only 2nd transfer.

1st abandoned cycle.
2nd BPN
3rd Overstilmulation resulting in ovaries filling with blood and fluid during egg collection.
4th 13 eggs, 6 fertilised with ICSI. Only 2 survived for freezing.

On day of FET the better embryo did not survive the thawing process. So no back up embryo's and this it. I am not sure I could do it all again.

From yesterday I was getting mild 'period like' cramps. Not sure if this is a good thing or not?!?

I am using Cyclogest pessaries 3x day and also taking Progynova x3 tabs at night.

Good luck to everyone testing in September!!!

xx


----------



## AngelJ (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I had my et on 1st Sep.  It was a compacted morula +  and I'm 43 so not keen on my odds, just trying go keep positive....this was my last go....


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I had transfer on Monday. One on board! OTD is 12th September.

Best of luck to you all


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

morning all, ive been lurking for a while but havent dared post. I had one embryo transferred on the 28th August. Blood test is due on the 9th September.

I caved this morning and took a first response early detection test which showed a faint line but im worried i've taken it too early and it could be the residue of the trigger shot. Although that was almost 15 days ago now. I think id be 8dp5dt.

Good Luck to everyone testing x


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi ladies

I had my 5 day transfer yesterday so I've offically made it into the two week wait! It's been a day of mixed emotions. I think it's going to be a long 12 days..! I'm happy with the transfer but I guess you just don't know..!

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

morning all 

just off for my blood test but feeling quite confident. Now being the thing i promised i would never be (a serial tester) i took a test a 9dp5dt (faint line but darker than 8dp) managed to hold out till 11dp5dt and did another yesterday (darker line still positive) and then saved the digital for today as i know they are not as sensitive but in just over a min and a half the words pregnant!! 

How is everyone else holding up? I think i went stir crazy during my 2WW and honestly have had no symptoms (other than being horribly sick last night but that could have been something i ate as i feel fine today.

Hoping for some final confirmation today and a good beta number


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

Jen that sounds really promising! I can imagine how you felt when the word pregnant appeared! When will you get the blood test result? 

I'm 2dp5dt today - I had some sort of cramping/stabbing sensations during the night and what can only be described as a 'flutter' in that region. I noticed a tiny bit of brown spotting yesterday morning. I think my mind is causing me the most problems lol. It's hard to think about much else!

I've got some things I'm planning on doing today so hopefully a bit if a distraction.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Ladymac2019 - keeping distracted is the key. Got our blood results back and I'm defo pregnant. I cant quite believe it.

We have never got this far. Praying it sticks.

Sending everyone positive vibes!


----------



## LadyMac2019 (Jun 8, 2019)

That's brilliant news Jen! Congratulations to you and your partner! All the best for the scan and the weeks ahead 

Xx


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations Jen. That's great news and a great start to this thread. 

Hope the rest of you are holding up ok....tww is tough!! Test day is Friday for me. I did good last week staying distracted but as we near test day I am doing more symptom spotting. The thing is I had the exact same symptoms in my failed FET in June as I did in my successful cycle so in my heart of hearts I know that any symptoms are probably related to the meds........but can't stop a girl wondering......


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Lil75 - its so hard not to symptom spot, i genuinely didn't feel any different on this cycle to my other 3 failed ones. I got my test dates wrong and tested two days earlier than i should have so was surprised to get my BFP so early.

Do you do a home test or bloods? Got everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow.....great you got the result 2 days earlier than otd! I have to get bloods done so think I'll wait for those results. I kinda want to stay in the PUPO bubble for as long as possible.......I am a chicken!!


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Lil75 - i got my first 2 lines a whopping 4 days before OTD (was going to test 2 days before)

Waiting for the blood test results you will be crawling the walls. Was the longest 5 hours of my life! Fingers crossed its good news for you today 

x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Can I please join? I had a single blastocyst FET on 10th September

My OTD is 24th but I'll be at work on that day so going to go with 22nd with a frer and /or clearblue
I probably won't check back with result until then as still trying to keep my mind of it and so far I'm doing better than I have ever before.

Mands xx

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome mandamae - I’m sure I cycled with you back in June/July 2018. 

The 2ww never gets any easier, keep thinking positive thoughts and fingers crossed you get that lovely BFP!

Lil75 best of luck for tomorrow, got my days wrong in my earlier message and though it’s was today lol,
X


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Jen, 

Yes we did   . Thank you for your positive thoughts.

Unfortunately, I just don't know whats wrong with me but this time (my last ever) all my positivity has completely fizzeld out    My niece said she thinks it will work this time but I just feel like it won't. I've even booked a bank shift on a ward tomorrow (I'm a nurse) only an afternoon on a male rehab so not hard. Normally I would totally enjoy my time of work but now I just feel like I can't wait to get back (because it's not going to work anyway attitude) . Not sure I'll even test on 22nd, 24th or just wait for the weekend 28th or at all (I know this is crazy I'm sure I will). 

Good luck and a sprinkling of   to all ladies in waiting

Mands xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Mandamae - I always think it’s hard to get that balance of being hopeful whilst also trying to prepare yourself for all outcomes. It’s also easy to compare how you have been feeling on other cycles prepared to this one. I did a lot of positive thinking on this round compared me my others but honestly can’t say I felt any different (symptoms wise) to the other cycles. It’s so hard.

I have worked through my 2ww on cycles and have loved the distraction. I honestly think I’d have gone stir crazy otherwise.  

You aren’t out the game yet. I have everything crossed for a positive outcome!

Jen x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Jen,

BTW congratulations I'm now    that your LO sticks nice and snuggly   

Thank you for your kind words. Back to work for me properly from tomorrow    My positivity is out there somewhere it just hasn't come back yet    I suppose I'm now feeling fairly neutral if that's even a thing. 

I have noticed the slightest slightest bit of cramping that only last a couple of seconds once today and 3-4 time yesterday. I hope I didn't imagine it   and hope that if I didn't that it's a good sign. I'm otherwise my normal self no other signs really and what I do have can be put down to the progesterone.
So true I'm still PUPO! I think I will test on Sunday (12DP5DT) with a FRER because I'd rather find out on a day I'm not going to work .
Last time I tested early because I had been charting my temps back then and I noticed a change and It was positive. However, I have not charted this time so will not hopefully be tempted to test earlier.

Mands x


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

mandamae - im sure it will come back soon. I thought i had some slight cramping for a couple of seconds but honestly wasn't sure if there was anything in it. I've just been going through my daily diary and noticed that i noted that i had a lot of CM from around 5dp5dt which gave me hope and also the vagnial pessaries i had were a little harder to insert but i didn't think anything of it at the time.

i tested with FRER cos id had such a sleepless night on the wed i just woke up and needed to know either way so was very shocked to see 2 lines. Still doesn't even feel real sometimes!

Jen


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Jen,

My positivity has now found me    I feel 8/10 positive now     
I clearly was tired when I wrote that post or hopefully baby brain is kicking in already   
I too have been keeping an electronic diary but have just been adding to it without reading it. Well today I noticed that I've had cramping since 3DP5DFET and small symptoms every single day since including bubbly feeling in Lower abdomen, have feeling a if AF is to visit, pulling sensation in lower abdomen, sharp pains for 30 seconds or so, thigh pain (I get this when AF visits) and twice now today and Monday very light pinky/orangey discharge with progesterone carrier exiting (normally pure white/light cream). Last year when I got my BFP I had zero symptoms like said I was just charting my BBT and saw a rise which made me test. 

My 7 year old nephew has been very interested in my cycle this time and before I went off to Czech he asked me how babies are made. Well I told him ladies have eggs like chickens and then the daddies add something special and it become a baby. Well tonight he was in the car with me and he said 'Auntie Manda, How did the egg taste? Did it taste nice? I honestly wasn't sure what he was talking about so asked him which egg. "The one you swallowed into you tummy for your baby       he didn't get the answer because then he asked me how babies get out of the tummy. I told him his big sister was cut out of mummy's tummy because she was lying funny.   
I've ordered 6 clearblue tests which should arrive tomorrow 4 normal 2 digital with weeks. Definitely can't hold out until Tuesday. I'll be lucky if I make it to Sunday    

Mands xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi Manda,

Pleased that your positivity has found you. All of those signs seem very positive i really hope this is the one for you.

Kids are so funny aren't they? When i was going through my fertility stims my niece who is 6 was drawing pictures of the family on the shower screen door. Randomly when she drew me she drew a blob inside my tummy. How spooky is that? My sister both looked at each other in disbelief. This was before id had egg collection or anything.

I lasted less than 24 hours after buying my tests haha. And i only bought them on a whim when i was down the street. But they sat in the drawer calling my name. Is Tuesday your OTD test day? x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Jen,

Yes my OTD is Tuesday but I'm at work that day. I booked today and tomorrow off thinking my OTD would be 20th (10P5DFET) probably because I tested on day 10 last year.
Feeling slightly nervous now because I was reading the thread: '2ww symptoms that went onto a BFP' and I read a post of one lady who has had two failed and one positive all her cycles she experienced similar symptoms to me. So much for me staying of FF for while  .

Sounds like your niece can predict the future    . Hopefully my nephew can too. He is aware of my MC last year but tell's me he thinks it will work. I have a STRONG feeling that my little embryo is a girl so I asked him boy or girl? he cited as if really thinking about it and said girl yet he wants me to have a boy. I really hope he can see the future too  

Mands x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Please may I join you?

We had FET; 2 x day3 embryos transferred on the 12th Sept, our OTD is 2 weeks later on the 26th Sept.

This is our very last cycle... praying with all my might that this cycle works    🤞🤞 

I have had a read through the thread and think you are all being super brave and really positive, it’s natural to have a wobble through the tww and hope we can all support each other through it 😘 xx

Loved reading about your nieces and nephews it’s funny what goes on in the minds, my daughter told another mum yesterday at school pick up time that mummy’s got a baby in her tummy 🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome Audi! Ooh fingers crossed your daughter is right. It must be so scary being on your final cycle. How exciting to have transferred 2 embies. I would have loved to have the option but our clinic policy is only one. Not long know till the 26th! Do you think you will test early? I have been super positive this round and I'm convinced its help me be calmer and more relaxed. 

Manda - its so strange how they work the days out, my clinic has always been 12dp for bloods but I've seen other clinic be as early as 9. At least with FET you won't have the panic of trigger shot like i did!. Reading posts on here can cause you to overthink everything. i lost track of the amount I've found myself consulting Dr Google and Nurse You tube. Remember everyones experiences are different through this tortuous 2ww.

AFM - counting down the days, hours and mins till the 23rd. Cant believe its been almost 2 weeks already.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi ladies. I'm joining the party late, my OTD is tomorrow. This is my 3rd transfer, 2nd FET. I've had a MMC and a BFN previously. I definitely feel different to my BFN cycle but that doesn't necessarily mean much. Feeling super nervous for tomorrow and actually don't really want to test, I quite like being in the bubble of possibility. Trying hard to keep my mind of things (and failing!) today. Wishing all of you the very best of luck with your 2wws xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome Audiprincess and Missl73 

Missl73 I will be testing with you tomorrow (10DP5DFET) because I just cannot hold out any longer! But I know how you feel I’m also really nervous even though I’m so positive this time ( more than ever) . Gosh we may get wiser each time but the 2ww never gets any easier does it.

Audiprincess I know how you feel as I’m also on my final cycle 25k and 5 cycles so praying extra hard for all of us. I’ve been a member of FF for over a decade possibly 11 or 12 yrs and I can honestly say (having been on other forums) that FF has the most supportive members 

Jen I know 5 day transfer and 14 days is strange. Well tomorrow it is I’ve decided now so that’s that!    Today  I have more light cramping, bilateral mild thigh pain and a definite increased frequency to pee. Positivity is still with me but along side some anxiety now. 

Let’s hope that Jen is the trend setter here for September   

Mands xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome Missl73 - The PUPO bubble of possibility is always nice to stay in. Fingers crossed for you tomorrow will be thinking of you. Ive been going to bed super early just to take my mind of things and binge watched a huge amount of tv. Hope you manage to keep busy today!

Mandamae - I feel nervous for you! You have done well to hold out this long! Im glad you are feeling so much positive, its natural to be anxious because you want something so much. 


I'll be going in my little room of positivity later and saying some wishes for you all. 

x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well I’ve tested 10 days past blastocyst fet and got a faint   on a clear blue. 
Just      that this LO snuggles in nicely and grows healthy and is in the right place.

Missl73 thinking of you this morning   

Mands xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations Mands!!

Very excited to say I’m sharing my BFP with you this morning! I tested on a FRER and got a line darker than the control so things are looking good. Here’s hoping we have sticky little beans xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Wow ladies you must be on cloud nine...biggest congratulations to you both 💓🥳 xx

Afm tested this morning 8dp 3dfet and bfn really hoping it’s just too early 😔 xx


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

I think it is still very early Audiprincess, especially with a FET which are thought to implant a bit later. Hold on in there, I think by 11dp3dt is when you’ll have a result you can trust xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Audi princess it’s true whereas fresh blastocysts take 1-3 days to implant, frozen blastocysts take 3-5 days to implant. Since you had a 3 day fet I think it’s to early for you to test. Mine is only faint my OTD is Tuesday. (I had blastocyst fet) so hold off a few more days. When is your OTD? 

Mands x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thanks ladies I think I knew deep down it was too early but I’m a serial tester and so inpatient during the 2ww 🙈

Transfer was 12/09/2019, OTD not until 26th but clinic have just changed policy with FET saying if it’s a BFN on OTD to test 3 days later which will be 29th 😮 xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Audi - I echo the others and think it might be too early especially with a frozen transfer. Hoping that it’s just taking a little longer to implant. It’s hard to know what results to trust when different clinics seem to have different timescales. It’s such a journey or emotions this 2ww. Was that the 1st test you had taken?

Mandamae - woo hoo!!!! Positivity works I’m telling you  fingers crossed that it’s stays nice and sticky and snuggled in. I used FRER and thought the lines came up better on them than the clear blue. Maybe we should ask our niece and nephew for the lottery numbers as they clearly have second sight!! 

Missl73 - that sounds really positive what a great start to the weekend. Now the anxious wait for the. Ext stage begins! Did you have One or two transferred. If the line is really dark that has to be a good sign!


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all,

    Just wanted to start off with a big congratulations for all the BFP's so far and well wishes for all those waiting for theirs.

Had a 5-day FET on Tuesday (19th) and am now in the limbo of the dreaded 2WW. 

This is my second round of IVF (at Zlin Clinic Czech Republic) having gone through a full OE ICSI back in 2015 which was a BFP but ultimately had no heartbeat at 6 week scan and ended up as a MMC. 

I drove myself insane last time round, I think I had prepared myself for the procedure but not the "hurry up and wait" of it all. I'm also Bipolar type 2 so off my meds for this again - struggled last time but doing okish this time round - but I'm only in day 3 of 14 of this dreaded 2ww. 

When we arrived home yesterday I went online to order some .10 early HPTs which - despite my selecting regular post and not courrier - arrived today via the postie (damn royal mail and their good service 😆). 

Having some twinges and warm sensations down there - and urge to pee and a bit itchy (all the same as last time) but trying hard not to get my hopes up. 

It's DH's and my anniversary today so heading out tonight for some dinner, trying to stay serene but can feel the facade slipping. 

Trying to resist the urge to POAS, I know it's way too early, also I need to wait longer because it's an FET and I don't want to go nuts like the last time - this however is not helped by the fact that I thought I had bought 2 packs of 5 HPT early strips and 2 FRER's when it aspired I had ordered 2 X 20 strips of early HPTs and 2 X 2 FRER's..... I'm thinking about testing my husband's urine too just to use them up 😂😂. 

Anyway, nice to hear other people having (some of) the same thoughts as me lol. 

Hope you're all well and praying for lots of BFP'S. 

LL. 
Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome Lanarkshire lass! sending you positive vibes to get you through this 2ww. I don't think it ever gets any easier and you do drive yourself insane. Some of the days seem to fly by and other seem to last a lifetime. When will you start to test?

Your story about the HPT tests made me laugh, at least you know you have plenty. I only bought 2 initially. Then i bought another 3 and I've been good in not buying anymore.

Keep busy and just try to enjoy the PUPO bubble. Fingers crossed for a positive outcome for you


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Jen. It doesn't get any easier but being my second go I feel a little more prepared for it, thankfully. 

I go back and forth on when to test. It weighing up wanting reassurance v not wanting to be disappointed and not torture yourself with more uncertainty (is it a BFN cause it's too early or is it just a BFN?)

Couldn't believe it when I opened the pack but as I remember from the last time I send DH out for about the same amount in the end 😂😂. 

I just think there has to be some way round this 2ww nonsense but there isn't, it's like looking for some kind of secret that doesn't exist. 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Lanarkshirelass - I wish there was like a magic potion to just help us hibernate for the 2ww lol. I was the same re testing then the wednesday night I had such a restless night. Couldn’t settle and I just needed to know either way so decided to do one. 

Watching things that make you laugh and get the endorphins running is supposed to be good so I was watching loads of old comedy programmes on you tube. Anything just to keep my mind away from it.

Hope you holding up ok x


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

Same here, YouTube has been my saviour at the moment - but do you find yourself like properly hysterically laughing - it's like one extreme to the other at the moment D.

My DH has nicknamed me the H-BOMB where the H stands for Hormones, can't say I blame him, I had an absolute Progesterone rage on our anniversary - because he didn't look happy enough (seriously 🤦🏻‍♀️). Then was crying the next minute, for no discernible reason. 

I feel for DH at the moment, I really do lol. 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

its totally normal! i burst into tears randomly and DF would say what you crying for and id be like i have no idea. Our hormones are all over the place so we are allowed to be a little crazy though. 

its hard for them to watch us go through this rollercoaster, my fella has been amazing dealing with the mood swings, snaps and rages and just forgiving me instantly. its certainly a test for even the strongest of relationships going through this.

x


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

I know, I forget that it's not just a 2WW for us, they're waiting too. 

Doesn't help I started POAS - I want the PUPO bubble not to burst, but my god I wanna know lol. We can send people to the moon, how can't we get round this lol. 

On the plus side, my knack for searching out funny videos on YouTube is exceptional 😂😂

Xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

So who’s due to test this week? 2 more sleeps for me can’t believe I’ve managed to not test again 😮 I’m normally a serial tester but now I don’t want to test


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm not till next Monday - but apparently I like torturing myself lol. 

Well done for staying strong! Got everything crossed for a BFP for you and everyone else. Xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Oh my god ladies we have just got a


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! That's fantastic news!!!!!! Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

hey had a few days offline as been going through some tough times. Still hoping for the best.

Lanarkshirelass - how are you holding up? 

x


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi all,

    Sorry to hear Jen, hope you're ok. 

BFN for me unfortunately. Going to get bloods done today (mainly for the progesterone levels as the clinic wants them for future reference). OTD is tomorrow but given that it was a 5 day embryo it won't make any difference. 

Hoping it worked out for everyone. 

Xx


----------



## jenstuttz (Jan 24, 2017)

Oh lanarkshirelass I’m sorry to hear that. Life is just bloody crap sometimes x


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

One of those things, just need to dust myself off and get on with it. 

Thanks hun, best of luck with bubs. Xx


----------



## lanarkshirelass (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi MSJ,

    Sorry to hear you're worrying. I had my progesterone levels checked on the day of transfer and my OTD to be reviewed. 

Double check there's not a discrepancy between picamoles and nanomoles as I had the same scare with my AMH levels. 

Try not to worry too much, it won't help. My best advice would be to write down your concerns so they are clear in your head and rehearse them before phoning the clinic again tomorrow. Ask why they are not concerned, remind them it's routine for them but a major life event for you. 

I hope everything works out, but do your best not to obsess and worry, it's the last thing you need just now. 

LL
Xx


----------

